# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  Recherche stage informatique sur Nancy

## SlimBok

Bonjour,

Je suis actuellement en DUT Informatique, et ainsi je dois effectuer un stage de fin d'anne de 10 semaines, de fin octobre  la mi-janvier. Je suis donc  la recherche d'un stage dans les environs de Nancy / Toul.

Voulant m'orienter vers une licence pro. Concepteur / intgrateur de systme Internet / Intranet, je recherche un stage o je pourrais mettre en pratique mes connaissances et HTML, PHP, MySQL, CSS ou encore Javascript (que je n'ai pas tudi en cours mais seul). J'ai aussi fait du Java, C, Cobol, et beaucoup de bases de donnes.

En bref, je recherche tout stage informatique qui toucherait au dveloppement WEB en priorit, mais je ne refuserai pas une offre de stage dans d'autres domaines (Java, C, Bases de donnes...).

Je suis rellement passionn par le dveloppement de sites Internet, et par tout ce qui touche au WEB, et je serais trs heureux de trouver un stage me permettant de dvelopper dans ce domaine.

De plus, je ne refuserai pas non plus une offre stage d'une entreprise non informatique mais qui dsirerait dvelopper un site WEB : je suis prt aussi  a.

N'hsitez donc pas  me contacter sur mon adresse mail, je me tiens  votre disposition.

----------

